# Orchideen 2011



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2011)

Moin,

wer immer gedacht hat dass ich nur Kakteen habe, dem sei gesagt dass er sich täuscht. 

Mal was anderes, was derzeit blüht:

 
_Enclyia bractescens_


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Orchideen 2011*

oh, ist die schön 
ich muss gestehen, ich hab nur die stinknormalen phalaenopsen


----------

